# Matthew McMahon on Sermon Audio



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 1, 2008)

Just noticed there is a heap of stuff by Dr. McMahon on Sermon Audio; I look forward to listening to the Puritan series at some point :

SermonAudio.com - Search Results


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 1, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Just noticed there is a heap of stuff by Dr. McMahon on Sermon Audio; I look forward to listening to the Puritan series at some point :
> 
> SermonAudio.com - Search Results



I look forward to one day listening to Rev. Matthew Winzer on sermonaudio.com as he preaches the whole counsel of God.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 1, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed there is a heap of stuff by Dr. McMahon on Sermon Audio; I look forward to listening to the Puritan series at some point :
> ...



Yes, I would like to hear him as well; does he have any sermons online?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 2, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> Thanks for the heads up!



No problem  I listen to the one on Thomas Goodwin last night; it was very good. Dr. McMahon has a great voice for speaking, and a very logical mind.


----------

